# Too Short?



## graeme81 (17 Sep 2012)

Hi All,
I have been riding my Carrera Crossfire now since March. I love the bike but it's time to move on to a road bike. I have my eye on a Cannondale CAAD8. It's a good price, seems to have a good write up/review and ticks all the other boxes too. The only problem is that it is the 2012 model and there is limited sizes left in stock. According to all of the size charts, I should be looking at a 52cm but the Cannondale I am spying is a 54cm. It's borderline really as I'm 5' 7" but don't want to take the chance and find I've bought something too large. However, it's a good deal and I really like the bike.
Ideally I would pop into the store and check, but I'm not near a store.
Should I take the chance or spend another few days searching for a smaller alternative?
Cheers
Graeme


----------



## Scruffmonster (17 Sep 2012)

I'm 5'8" and I ride a 52cm CAAD10. I considered a 50cm but felt it a smidge too small.

Each to their own but I wouldn't order a 54 without riding one.

Call Westbrook Cycles if the price below is competitive on the CAAD8. (I got my CAAD10 for £999). They had stock of my 52cm when the website said they didn't so it's worth a call. One of the best companies I've ever dealt with.

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/bi...8-105-20-speed-compact-road-bike-2012-p194754


----------



## simon.r (17 Sep 2012)

Personally I wouldn't spend several hundred pounds on a bike without at the very least having a sit on it first. Is there a local Cannondale dealer who has the same bike in stock that you can have a look at? Or a bike that uses the same frame geometry (I'm not familiar with Cannondale, but some companies use exactly the same geometry on different models).


----------



## boydj (17 Sep 2012)

Looking here http://www.epic-cycles.co.uk/images/cannondale-CAAD8-geo.jpg, it looks like the 51 is the size I'd go for and I'm about the same height as you. For me the important measurement is the horizontal top tube - at 53 cm that's about right for me. It's a lot of money to be putting down for a bike that may not be the best fit. I'd find a dealer where you could at least try the bike for size - even if you don't eventually buy from that dealer.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (17 Sep 2012)

Have you tred contacting Any of the bike shops in Newcastle ( I know, as a fellow Mackem it would be against the grain) to see if they have one in stock to try?
Edinburgh Cycles in Byker, Oe Evans in Gateshead - both are Cannondale stockists


----------



## cyberknight (17 Sep 2012)

All depends on the top tube length of the bike , stem length and yout torso length etc , best to try it out 1st.

I am 5 foot 7 " and i have found for me a 54 cm TT with a 100 mm stem is right for me but everyone is different.


----------



## graeme81 (18 Sep 2012)

Thanks everyone and thanks to TonyEnjoyD but I am in exile down in Kent 
I have decided to not risk it after all and maybe rethink my choice of bicycle. It never used to be this difficult 
Thanks again and Cheers
Graeme


----------



## hobbitonabike (18 Sep 2012)

My hubby has the caad 8 and is 5'8. He has a 54". It is a fantastic bike and he loves it but definately worth having a sit on one. I got my Cannondale Synapse through Evans. It was the last one in the size I wanted to try in the whole company. I paid a £50 deposit and they ordered it in for me to try. If it was no good then you got your fifty back no problem and carry on looking. Worked for me and brought my shiny Cannondale home lol.


----------



## BikeLiker (18 Sep 2012)

I'm also 5'7" and ride a 54cm with similar geometry to the CAAD. I've reduced the standard 100mm stem to 90mm and am very happy with the fit. The alternative with the 52cm was to fit a longer stem but I was concerned the saddle/bar height difference would be too much and I have a strange aversion to upward angled stems. Being on the cusp of the 2 frame sizes you will definitely get either to fit with a bit of tweaking, so it's all down to how you want the bike to look and whether you're concerned about the slight weight penalty of the larger frame. Also, the canondale size chart suggests the 54 for 5'7" to 5'10"


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (18 Sep 2012)

BikeLiker said:


> Also, the canondale size chart suggests the 54 for 5'7" to 5'10"


 
This is where it all gets a bit confusing for me and probably others. The size chart also quotes the 50cm as best for my inside leg 29.5" (749.5cm) tho' i am 5ft 7". Think like others have pointed out its best to sit on a few and where possible and better still get a test ride. Like previously said torso length and all sorts of other things come into the equation

I know that i have a problem with "reach" when going to bigger frame sizes as well as hardly any seat post showing.

For me the best thing is to have a bike that "fits" and feels comfortable hence would always recommend a test ride.


----------

